# Chagall is leaving....



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Chagall you go right ahead and leave! Oh! And I will send you a ticket to jump on the next plane to California! You will love the weather here and Misha has promised to share all her toys!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Lots of comfy beds here, Chagall, and not a single octopus!


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

As long as Chagall ends up at my door all is good


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Gee Chagall, I don't know what to tell ya about the Octopus.....but the 'Yellow Submarine' thing......get your ball and shove it in her mouth......or howl til she stops!!!!!! Man,these humans are enough to drive a poodle nuts!!! 


Sympathetic Hugs
MOLLY


P.S. You really must train her better....................


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Teaka says "Hi, you big handsome silver man"!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

He is sooooooooooooooooooo beautiful......... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

I love his expression in the first picture, he's beautiful! :love2:


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Chagall, just start singing "She loves you" back at her and swing your lovely topknot in her face when you get to the "Yeah, yeah, yeahs..."


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Chagall wanna come swimming with me?
Brandon


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wiseoldwoman (Mar 14, 2014)

Chagall's mom said:


> *Don't look now, but I think there's an  octopus behind me! :afraid:
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Chagall looks like an awesome boy. You must spend a fair amount of time brushing him though, something we don't do in our house (I'm too lazy...er I mean..._busy_. I love the way silvers look.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Too cute! He really is beautiful. And he _does_ look like he's keeping a watch on that octopus out of the corner of his eye. I am glad I came to this picture forum. I hardly have any time these days and so I usually just check out the poodle talk one. I do love seeing pictures of that handsome, silverly haired Poodle boy.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

No way, I am going to get Chagall! We have have beautiful, warm summers & lots of fresh air at the lake! Oh, did I mention 2 cuties to snuggle with!
Sylvia & the girls!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Chagall you look smashing!! You are such a beauty!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

That boy has such an expressive face! Love the pictures.


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

Chagall I'm sure somewhere on this forum another poodle has had a similar problem and can give you some good human training tips. Positive reenforcement! Only cuddle with her or wag your tail when she has stopped singing. Good luck


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Chagall, Swizzle and me live in an octopus free zone. What a handsome pair of silver gentlemen you would make.


----------



## Newmum (Jan 2, 2014)

Don't worry Chagall, Ember will save you! She has experience in killing octopus. Go for the eyes!


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Chagall it is going to be 70 here today.... Pack your bags and come on!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

so beautiful!!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Dallasminis said:


> Chagall, just* start singing "She loves you*" back at her and swing your lovely topknot in her face when you get to the "Yeah, yeah, yeahs..."


lol! Now I can't get THAT song out of my head!! As one Beatle fanatic to another, YOU KNEW THAT WOULD HAPPEN, didn't you?! :rockon:


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Awww, Chagall just wants you to sing him a lullaby, like "Happiness is a Warm Gun....!"


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Dallasminis said:


> Awww, Chagall just wants you to sing him a lullaby, like "Happiness is a Warm Gun....!"


You're KILLING me!* HELP!* 
Beatles : Help! : live at Shea Stadium and Blackpool - 1965 - YouTube


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Ha! I was in New York in 1965 visiting my father, we didn't go to Shea, but we DID go to Forest Hills during the same tour...it seems like just.......(wait for it....) "Yesterday!"


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Oh how I Love the Beatles. I've been singing their songs all day long. Good ole memories.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Oh my my my.. I love the Beatles... But I think I love Chagall more! 

Chagall, Remington says he will show you around the farm and share the human bed with you and his poms, but there will be no humans allowed in bed


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

"Beautiful beautiful beautiful beautiful booooooooy" 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

I think he is the most handsome mini poo I've ever seen! Bet he would never leave his mama!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Lou said:


> "Beautiful beautiful beautiful beautiful booooooooy"


_Good one,_ *Lou!!* :happy: Thanks for giving me my Beatle song of the day to sing! :sing: John Lennon - "Beautiful Boy" - YouTube


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Chagall, if your Mom can't give you a better home I bet a Norwegian wood, sorry, would...


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Chagall looks very handsome as usual.

So funny about the beatles songs, I was upstairs grooming Lily earlier and there was a movie on the tv in the other room that I turned on for background noise and they kept playing all sorts of beatles songs (not originals, but people in the movie).


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Manxcat said:


> Chagall, if your Mom can't give you a better home I bet a Norwegian wood, sorry, would...


_haha! _If Chagall went away, he'd want to "Get Back" The Beatles - Get Back - YouTube


lily cd re said:


> So funny about the beatles songs, I was upstairs grooming Lily earlier and there was a movie on the tv in the other room that I turned on for background noise and they kept playing all sorts of beatles songs (not originals, but people in the movie).


That's the thing about The Beatles, they're "Here, There and Everywhere." 
Here, There and Everywhere - YouTube

See the Beatlemania Chagall has to put up with?! :becky:


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

Please come to our house!!! Boy rule!!
Rhett and Jippy 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Well he could just go and visit all of his lady admirers as a Day Tripper...?

Sure We Can Work It Out....

You reckon we're showing our ages here????


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Loving the Beatles means you are young at heart Manxcat!


----------

